# Gothic - Bandit: Beförderung zu Söldner



## Tiger39 (5. Juni 2006)

*Gothic - Bandit: Beförderung zu Söldner*

Hi,
ich habe seit langem wieder Gothic 1 gespielt und alle Aufnahmeprüfungen der Lager bestanden.Dann habe ich mich dem Neuen Lager angeschlossen und bin jetzt so weit dass ich die Quest "Die große Sacher der Bruderschaft" abgeschlossen habe.Ich wollte dann zu Mordrag und im berichten, dann stoppte mich Jarvis an dem Tor zum Lager, ich sollte mal zu Lee gehen weil er mich als Söldner der Wassermagier aufnehmen wollte.Ich habe Mordrag erst berichtet und bin dann zu Lee.Da konnte ich aber nur fragen ob er der Anführer sei und was die Söldner machen aber nicht das er mich aufnimmt.Brauch man ein Mindestlevel oder muss man in Kapitel 3 sein um das zu machen.Ich bin Level 9.
Danke schonmal im Voraus.

gruß


----------



## Kizura (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Gothic - Bandit: Beförderung zu Söldner*



			
				Tiger39 am 05.06.2006 10:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> ich habe seit langem wieder Gothic 1 gespielt und alle Aufnahmeprüfungen der Lager bestanden.Dann habe ich mich dem Neuen Lager angeschlossen und bin jetzt so weit dass ich die Quest "Die große Sacher der Bruderschaft" abgeschlossen habe.Ich wollte dann zu Mordrag und im berichten, dann stoppte mich Jarvis an dem Tor zum Lager, ich sollte mal zu Lee gehen weil er mich als Söldner der Wassermagier aufnehmen wollte.Ich habe Mordrag erst berichtet und bin dann zu Lee.Da konnte ich aber nur fragen ob er der Anführer sei und was die Söldner machen aber nicht das er mich aufnimmt.Brauch man ein Mindestlevel oder muss man in Kapitel 3 sein um das zu machen.Ich bin Level 9.
> Danke schonmal im Voraus.
> 
> gruß



Soweit ich das noch weiß, ist ein Mindestlevel erforderlich (10 oder 15?!) Wird dir keine Meldung gebracht? Sollte eigentlich dastehen, dass du noch nicht das benötigte Level erreicht hast!

mfG Kizura


----------



## Trexter (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Gothic - Bandit: Beförderung zu Söldner*

DU musst auf jeden Fall Level 10 sein um als Söldner aufgenommen zu werden


----------



## Tiger39 (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Gothic - Bandit: Beförderung zu Söldner*



			
				Trexter am 05.06.2006 14:16 schrieb:
			
		

> DU musst auf jeden Fall Level 10 sein um als Söldner aufgenommen zu werden


 Danke es hat jetzt geklappt, aber eine Meldung kam da nicht.Es war mit Level 10.

gruß


----------



## ghad3195 (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Gothic - Bandit: Beförderung zu Söldner*

ich hätte auch ne kleine frage und wollte nicht extra nen neuen thread aufmachen:

wie tut man waren einzeln tauschen, denn wenn ich handele(linke maustaste festhalten und rechts bzw links drücken)  kommen die waren immer zehnerweise. Wie tu ich jetz nur n einziges stück verkaufen??


----------



## Wetterfrosch87 (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Gothic - Bandit: Beförderung zu Söldner*



			
				ghad3195 am 11.06.2006 17:04 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hätte auch ne kleine frage und wollte nicht extra nen neuen thread aufmachen:
> 
> wie tut man waren einzeln tauschen, denn wenn ich handele(linke maustaste festhalten und rechts bzw links drücken)  kommen die waren immer zehnerweise. Wie tu ich jetz nur n einziges stück verkaufen??



Hä? Du hast "extra nen neuen thread" aufgemacht. Falls du's nimmer weißt, schau mal hier:
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=362&tid=4770712&mid=4770868#4770868


----------

